# InkwellMachine's art thread



## InkwellMachine

Been making quite a few of these threads lately, so I figured it'd be prudent to just start loading all my pictures into the same one. Hence forth, all paintings, photos, animated gifs, etc. that I wish to share with you folks will end up here. 

In order from newest to oldest, we have: 

*Things Forgotten

*
*


Scrapyard Wurm

*
*


This Oil

*
*


Cereal Ghost

*
*


Hidden Things

*​


----------



## Charlaux

These are really good, I especially love the last one it leaves so much to the imagination. 

Did you paint that one on an art program?


----------



## InkwellMachine

All of these were painted in photoshop. Xb


----------



## Charlaux

Big wow... I recently bought Corel Draw and am experimenting trying to put a few of my designs into pixels, hope to one day in the far future be half as good as those that you've drawn ^^  Luckily** I draw everything 2D. 

Do you use a drawing tablet?


** wise decision made for the sake of morale


----------



## InkwellMachine

> hope to one day in the far future be half as good as those that you've drawn


Shouldn't take long, actually. I hardly have half an idea what I'm doing when it comes to paintings.



> Do you use a drawing tablet?


I do! In fact, all of this would have been quite impossible for me without one. Presently, I'm working with a small size Intuos4 tablet. It's really quite nice~


----------



## CodenameX

These are incredible. Did you draw these with any inspiration in mind?


----------



## InkwellMachine

Nah, not really. They're sort of just flights of fancy, made to waste time in a more "productive" manner.

Thanks, though. 'Preciate the kind words.


----------



## bookmasta

I'm working on publishing on self publishing a book series that will be out in a month or two and the covers are all the remain mostly to be worked on. There is just one problem. I'm a complete newbie when it comes to Photoshop. Do you know of any good tutorials?


----------



## PiP

Hi Ink,

Love your latest picture, but my favourite is still the cereal ghost 

Hi Bookmaster,

If you are complete newbie to Photoshop I found Lunacore Photoshop Training - Detailed Photoshop tutorials. useful.


----------



## bookmasta

pigletinportugal said:


> Hi Ink,
> 
> Love your latest picture, but my favourite is still the cereal ghost
> 
> Hi Bookmaster,
> 
> If you are complete newbie to Photoshop I found Lunacore Photoshop Training - Detailed Photoshop tutorials. useful.



Thanks!


----------



## InkwellMachine

> Love your latest picture, but my favourite is still the cereal ghost :smile:


Hah! Thanks. I like him the most too, if only for technical reasons. :b



> I'm working on publishing on self publishing a book series that will be out in a month or two and the covers are all the remain mostly to be worked on. There is just one problem. I'm a complete newbie when it comes to Photoshop. Do you know of any good tutorials?


DeviantArt.com has TONS of really great tutorials posted by fantastic artists. 

One of my favorite ways to learn is to just stare at digital paintings, trying to decipher the steps used to create them. I often zoom in and look at the strokes. My other favorite way to learn has been to watch time-lapses of digital paintings on youtube. It's really helpful to see all the different parts of a piece come together--gives you a world of second-hand experience in composition.

Also, if you feel comfortable with it, send me a copy of your book when it's ready for publication. If I really like the subject matter and writing, I'd be more than happy to help you create a good cover (I only used the conditional "if" because I'm otherwise a pretty bust guy).


----------



## Gumby

These are great, Ink. My hat is off to anyone who has gone through the frustration and time it takes to create artwork in photoshop. I have the program, but have never had the time to really dig in. I think I like the mood in the last piece best, but they're all very neat.


----------



## InkwellMachine

Thank you very much. Photoshop does take an absurdly long time to sink your teeth into. As a matter of fact, I still barely know what I'm doing. I lend the quality of these images to my fancy new tablet--it handles most of the technical stuff for me.


----------



## Skodt

That first piece looks like it could me the front of a massive ship. It screams alone. It is a really good piece. With dark undertones.


----------



## InkwellMachine

Skodt said:


> That first piece looks like it could me the front of a massive ship. It screams alone. It is a really good piece. With dark undertones.


Thanks. I'm glad you see it the way I did in my mind at conception. If I went back now, I'd texturize the metal and add some more details to give it character.


----------



## InkwellMachine

Added a new picture. Check the first post.


----------



## ToBeInspired

I really like _This Oil_. It's something I'd put in my house. Bit revived, but first time I've seen it.


----------



## Gumby

InkwellMachine said:


> Added a new picture. Check the first post.



Ooooh, like it.


----------



## har134

Your art is very atmospheric and your imagination is brilliant. Superb execution as well.


----------



## InkwellMachine

New piece! I quite like this one~ Thoughts?


----------



## Abby

Wow, I love these! My favourite is the Cereal ghost, very cool!


----------



## Clepto

First, you sir, have outrageous amounts of envy flowing from me to you. I have fiddled with photoshop for hours on end and come up with nothing to be proud of. At all.

Second, you are an amazing artist. This Oil is my favorite by far. I would make a print of that and put it in my house. It brings to mind a multitude of images.

I would pay you to make a custom piece for my living room.


----------



## InkwellMachine

Abby said:


> Wow, I love these! My favourite is the Cereal ghost, very cool!


Thanks! And yeah, except for the drool he's a pretty cool guy.



Clepto said:


> First, you sir, have outrageous amounts of envy flowing from me to you. I have fiddled with photoshop for hours on end and come up with nothing to be proud of. At all.
> 
> Second, you are an amazing artist. This Oil is my favorite by far. I would make a print of that and put it in my house. It brings to mind a multitude of images.
> 
> I would pay you to make a custom piece for my living room.


Do not envy me, padawan. I am only as good as the techniques I've learned from watching hundreds of time-lapsed art videos on Youtube. I'm glad you like my art, though. If my writing time were for rent, I would take you up on your offer in a heartbeat.


----------

